# How do you know if USC confirmed receiving your transcript?



## jondg (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello! I applied for USC's Film and Television Production MFA for Fall 2021. Does anyone know how we can confirm if they received our transcript? I just want to make sure I submitted everything perfectly because it would be a bummer if they didn't go through my application because of a missing document.


----------



## catmom (Nov 25, 2020)

I had to email them to find out


----------



## jondg (Nov 25, 2020)

catmom said:


> I had to email them to find out


Which email did you email to find out? And does it show on your graduate application on the "view status" that it is processed too?


----------



## lucychoi97 (Nov 25, 2020)

I was wondering about the same thing


----------



## catmom (Nov 26, 2020)

I emailed the graduate admissions office! Here’s their email gradadm@usc.edu
My application said “complete” before I had even sent my transcripts


----------



## jondg (Dec 4, 2020)

catmom said:


> I emailed the graduate admissions office! Here’s their email gradadm@usc.edu
> My application said “complete” before I had even sent my transcripts


I emailed them too and they said they received it! Thank you so much!
Also, does it say your transcript was received on you usc application yet?


----------



## catmom (Dec 4, 2020)

jonathndg said:


> I emailed them too and they said they received it! Thank you so much!
> Also, does it say your transcript was received on you usc application yet?


It doesn't! It's always said "complete" even when I didn't have my transcripts in.


----------



## hugofaraco (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi! Just out of curiosity, were you accepted, waitlisted or rejected? And do you think it has anything to do with your trascripts?


----------



## JPY90 (Mar 4, 2021)

hugofaraco said:


> Hi! Just out of curiosity, were you accepted, waitlisted or rejected? And do you think it has anything to do with your trascripts?


Hello, I'm not op, but the admissions director emailed me in Feb about a missing transcript and to submit it asap. I was admitted for Fall 2021.


----------



## hugofaraco (Mar 5, 2021)

JPY90 said:


> Hello, I'm not op, but the admissions director emailed me in Feb about a missing transcript and to submit it asap. I was admitted for Fall 2021.


Nice!! Congrats!!! I never got an email from admissions about it. My interviewer mentioned it during the interview and I emailed my transcripts to admissions.


----------

